# Polaris 850 Oil in Airbox?



## Perchchaser (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm in research mode to buy my first new ATV. I though I had made my decision and was going to buy the 2011 Polaris 850X2. Then I stumbled across a thread on the Polaris Forum about a problem with the 850s leaking oil into the airbox. To top it off it sounds like the dealers/manufacturer has not figured out 100% fix.

Anybody expierence this?


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

My old suzuki 4 stroke used to do the same thing. There were 2 hoses to collect it under the box.
sslopok


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Perchchaser said:


> I'm in research mode to buy my first new ATV. I though I had made my decision and was going to buy the 2011 Polaris 850X2. Then I stumbled across a thread on the Polaris Forum about a problem with the 850s leaking oil into the airbox. To top it off it sounds like the dealers/manufacturer has not figured out 100% fix.
> 
> Anybody expierence this?


Would you mind posting the link to that thread? I'd like to read through the threads. Checked and couldn't find one relating to the problem this morning.....


----------



## Perchchaser (Nov 8, 2008)

ENCORE said:


> Would you mind posting the link to that thread? I'd like to read through the threads. Checked and couldn't find one relating to the problem this morning.....


Hope this link works. It on the polarisatvform.com website. I believe the oil discussion starts on page 2 of the thread. 

http://www.polarisatvforums.com/forums/atv-new-members/13192-just-ordered-2011-850-x2-le-2.html


----------



## 2 at8 low (Dec 30, 2010)

I am looking at the 850 sportsman touring or the Can Am Outlander Max still doing research. This is the first problem with the Polairs I have hear of.
I just Googled 850 sportsman oil in air box, found a u-tube video on a fix. Hope this helps.


----------



## Perchchaser (Nov 8, 2008)

2 at8 low said:


> I am looking at the 850 sportsman touring or the Can Am Outlander Max still doing research. This is the first problem with the Polairs I have hear of.
> I just Googled 850 sportsman oil in air box, found a u-tube video on a fix. Hope this helps.


Thanks probably the you tube video imbedded in the link I posted above.


----------

